# Want to be a beta tester for an app that lists socially trending stocks?



## Trader Joe Brs (26 June 2015)

We are a Brisbane-based design studio working on a new web app that surfaces stocks trending on twitter. We are looking for beta users to test the app and give us feedback.

If you are in Brisbane we would love to hear from you.


----------



## tech/a (26 June 2015)

*Socially* Trending---means what?

A couple of examples?

What benefit is it to know this?

How is it determined?

Over what period?


----------



## Trembling Hand (26 June 2015)

tech/a said:


> *Socially* Trending---means what?




If you have to ask that you're not the type of person they are looking for..... :


----------



## pixel (26 June 2015)

"surfaces"? or shouldn't that be "surveys"?

That aside, I had always thought that Tweeters and Investors were rather separate socio-economic groups of people. I could be proven wrong, of course.


----------



## sinner (26 June 2015)

Trader Joe, here is some free feedback: 

It's very difficult to find things which lead the market price. Plot the magnitude of interest in a given stock versus the price and see which leads. Admittedly I'm only guessing but my guess is that you will find "socially trending stocks" are a function of rather than parameter for the market price of a given stock.

Hence the utility to find stocks which are going to be good purchases is limited and will much better be suited to finding stocks to short or exit.

You can take this advice and make a useful, interesting product (perhaps buy stocks with excessive negative sentiment or never mentioned on social media at all, who knows what research might uncover), but the fact is that this market is already heavily saturated by both Silicon Valley startups and hedge fund algo firms always looking for the next source of alpha. To give you an example, look at this article:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-stock-market-by-136-billion-is-it-terrorism/


----------



## qldfrog (26 June 2015)

I am in Brisbane, have developped apps (non Finance market ones) and have an IT background; and am an investor;
you can PM me if you want to discuss, I do not mind helping you but as probably the huge majority of investors i am not even on twitter..prove me wrong but the twitter market is not exactly retail investors friendly more Kim K fashion trends and and i see that as a huge issue;
google search vs market trends why not, but unless we are at the top of a market bubble where every taxi driver is an investor(nothing wrong with taxi driver..especially Uber ones), or you deal with micro speculative stocks I have serious doubts...but ready to help you guys,
Go Oz IT, go Qld


----------



## skc (26 June 2015)

Shorting every stock with the highest daily post count on HC forum is surely a winning strategy... you don't need an app for that.


----------



## ThirtysixD (30 September 2015)

I am interested

I have dreamt of data mining hot copper for a long time...crowd there is so always wrong!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 September 2015)

Did anyone participate?


----------

